# Canon EOS 1v and Canon EOS 3



## 3bayjunkie (Jun 30, 2012)

I use both te Canon EOS 1v and Canon EOS 3. I noticed that both of the cameras have trouble with auto focus on anything that is almost all white or almost all black. Is this a common problem?


----------



## Joshonator (Jun 30, 2012)

It can be a problem to focus on any solid colours, because the autofocus is based on contrast. This can be a problem with almost any slr/dslr.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess i just never noticed before.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 14, 2012)

on my Nikon's i've noticed color temperature also affects AF because the module is connected to the light meter (which unlike on alot of older Canons, Nikon's is in color)


----------



## KmH (Jul 14, 2012)

Most DSLR's use a phase-detection auto focus system that relies on edge contrast to detect when focus has been achieved - Autofocus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## user3977 (Jul 16, 2012)

which of the two do you prefer, can you give me some pointers on them? I'm getting ready to start some classes that require film use and would like to stick with the EOS compatible cameras since i have lenses already.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 19, 2012)

user3977 said:
			
		

> which of the two do you prefer, can you give me some pointers on them? I'm getting ready to start some classes that require film use and would like to stick with the EOS compatible cameras since i have lenses already.



I actually prefer the EOS 1V the EOS 3 is my secondary. Both are nearly identical functionally except the EOS 3 has the eye controlled auto focus. It is cool but doesn't always focus on what i want when you have two objects close together so i don't use it much. The EOS 1V is more ergonomically and has rubber grip on the right hand side where the EOS 3 does not.


----------

